# More Poker Tables



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi all,
It's been a few years since I posted, but just wanted to share some new tables I made....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Frank those are outstanding. I recall seeing your previous ones and being gob smashed . That’s quite a talent you got there .
Hey does the one in the first pic with the blue LEDs scroll text and stuff?


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Frank those are outstanding. I recall seeing your previous ones and being gob smashed . That’s quite a talent you got there .
> Hey does the one in the first pic with the blue LEDs scroll text and stuff?


Thanks for the compliments Rainman!! That table has a LED back-lit raised rail. Its a strip of stainless steel with custom cut letters / logos. Behind that is a strip of translucent white so the LED light comes through. LED also changes colors to anything you want, and flashes, fades, and strobes.....but that's a little too much for a poker game....lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tlcpokertables said:


> Thanks for the compliments Rainman!! That table has a LED back-lit raised rail. Its a strip of stainless steel with custom cut letters / logos. Behind that is a strip of translucent white so the LED light comes through. LED also changes colors to anything you want, and flashes, fades, and strobes.....but that's a little too much for a poker game....lol


Are these custom orders for clients , or do you build them and advertise them? 
Also wondering if you do the upholstery. I’m assuming the holes around the perimeter are drink holders . I don’t gamble so I don’t know much about this . Watched James Bond gamble a few times on tv,that was it


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Are these custom orders for clients , or do you build them and advertise them?
> Also wondering if you do the upholstery. I’m assuming the holes around the perimeter are drink holders . I don’t gamble so I don’t know much about this . Watched James Bond gamble a few times on tv,that was it


All custom made to order. I've been building them for the last 13 years and have over 350 built.....and yes I upholster every one......and don't feel bad...I don't gamble either! lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tlcpokertables said:


> All custom made to order. I've been building them for the last 13 years and have over 350 built.....and yes I upholster every one......and don't feel bad...I don't gamble either! lol


Wow 350 . I’d have to say your somewhat of an expert


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice work, but whatever happened to the type of poker tables in the John Wayne movies?


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Those are amazing! Thanks for sharing such great work, I am in awe.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I take it you're doing some work for casino customers? Really nice tables. I guess poker turned into a TV and regional "sport" at one point. Kindly tell me a little more about your business. I've spent my life as a business consultant and love to hear details of specialty businesses.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I take it you're doing some work for casino customers? Really nice tables. I guess poker turned into a TV and regional "sport" at one point. Kindly tell me a little more about your business. I've spent my life as a business consultant and love to hear details of specialty businesses.


Hi DesertRatTom - I just kind of fell into it. I've always been a woodworker and build things for friends and family simply because I liked woodworking. One day someone asked me to make a poker table. I made it, and it was ok. For people wo know me, "ok" just doesn't cut it. So I made another one (better) and sold it. I think you see where this is going. Before long I made a website and kept at it. So I turned my hobby into a business. My clientele is primarily home owners who like to have a friendly home game, but I also have my fair share of the hustlers who run underground games. I've also made a few tables for professional WSOP players. My business is local.....as far as someone is willing drive to pick up, or as far as someone is willing to pay for me to deliver. I cannot ship because freight is ridiculous and also requires a custom crate to be made. As far as my shop goes....just working out of a one car garage. That's about all I got! Not an impressive story, but it is what it is!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

350 tables, and all local!
Does anyone actually get to work around your way?

Beautiful work though, regardless.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Frank, I saw some of your earlier tables that just blew me away, Buuutt...These are Awesome,your work is outstanding. 
Herb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow those are really amazing.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Frank, I'll bet that one car garage is pack when you are working on those larger tables.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Frank, I'll bet that one car garage is pack when you are working on those larger tables.


I used to a lot of work in the garage, but over the years I've been slowly pushed out due to storage issues. My one car garage is now basically like a giant toolbox. No actual space to work for such large projects like my tables. Now I do all my work in my driveway, under a pop-up. One day I plan to build an oversized shed.......one day.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

tlcpokertables said:


> I used to a lot of work in the garage, but over the years I've been slowly pushed out due to storage issues. My one car garage is now basically like a giant toolbox. No actual space to work for such large projects like my tables. Now I do all my work in my driveway, under a pop-up. One day I plan to build an oversized shed.......one day.


What will the HOA allow you to build? I know a lot of them will not approve additions to the house and will not allow storage sheds or extra buildings.


----------



## tlcpokertables (Oct 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> What will the HOA allow you to build? I know a lot of them will not approve additions to the house and will not allow storage sheds or extra buildings.


I don't live on a community property, like co-op's, so I don't have an HOA to deal with. Just town codes and permits.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Those are absolutely stunning!



> I don’t gamble so I don’t know much about this


For professional poker players, it is definitely not gambling - it's a game of skill.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love em!!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Impressive work. And, you put a decidedly impressive face on a business that does work in the driveway! - https://www.tlcpokertables.com/ My hat is off to you.


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

That work looks amazing and very impressive!! And the place you make it all is even more impressive! Keep up the great work.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Just stunning tables, Frank, very nicely done.


----------



## graeme.c.payne (Jun 21, 2017)

JOAT said:


> Nice work, but whatever happened to the type of poker tables in the John Wayne movies?


It seems they caused too many bar fights ...


----------

